
WordPress claims Apple cut off updates to its free app because it wants 30% - gmays
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/21/21396316/apple-wordpress-in-app-purchase-tax-update-store
======
ColeyG
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/22/21397424/apple-
wordpress-...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/22/21397424/apple-wordpress-
apology-iap-free-ios-app)

Thankfully, they've reversed the attack... I hope Apple loses to Epic, they go
way too far and this is just another example regardless of back-tracking.

